# DONNINGTON MASSIVE THANKS...



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

To Mark (nutts) and everybody who had a hand in making it such a great day for those of us who attended.
Even the Gods looked on us favorably, and the rain mainly stayed off.
It was great to meet friends Old(ttotal) and new Hev etc.
Also many thanks to Julie for feeding the hungry hoard's that turned up 
at DaveG's house. The drive down was really good, and i think i can speak for all when i say a 
GREAT TIME WAS HAD BY ALL..

Once again guy's very many thanks.

Load's of Luv GRANNY( Carol & Rob) xxxxxxxxxxx :-* :-* :-* :-* :-*


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Had a great day and it was nice to meet both of you even if you are colour blind :wink: TOON TOON BLACK AND WHITE ARMY :!:


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

GRANNY said:


> To Mark (nutts) and everybody who had a hand in making it such a great day for those of us who attended.


Seconded, had a great time thanks.

Looking forward to the next cruise.

C ya all again.


----------



## Al White (Jan 24, 2007)

Hmm...there didn't seem to be many cars at the event (compared to other car shows I've attended / been part of).......and hardly any traders at all.

If it wasn't for the track time I would have to say this event was a rip off  . Sorry if you all think differently but based on experience elsewhere it's what I think.

A good example is the MX5 owners club who charge Â£20-5 ish for membership and put on a much bigger better event annually which is F.O.C.

Maybe TT owners are soft targets for money making?


----------



## WAZ-TT (Sep 20, 2004)

I would also like to thank all of the organisers for an amazing day out. A lot of work went into preparing the day and it really showed.

Thanks to all the people that also came. It was a pleasure to meet you all again.

Regards,
Waz-TT


----------



## Juber (May 20, 2007)

Al White said:


> Hmm...there didn't seem to be many cars at the event (compared to other car shows I've attended / been part of).......and hardly any traders at all.
> 
> If it wasn't for the track time I would have to say this event was a rip off  . Sorry if you all think differently but based on experience elsewhere it's what I think.
> 
> ...


Must agree, Â£15 - Â£20 for parking your car was a tad too much, and it got us jack crap. WOW we saw a car on a track....

Only 4 stalls, i wasnt impressed, was expecting more...... TT shop took Â£300 of my money lol.

Good day out though.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Al White said:


> Hmm...there didn't seem to be many cars at the event (compared to other car shows I've attended / been part of).......and hardly any traders at all.
> 
> If it wasn't for the track time I would have to say this event was a rip off  . Sorry if you all think differently but based on experience elsewhere it's what I think.
> 
> ...


Sorry you see it like that

Donington venue, track etc was not free to the TTOC , it was definatly not cheap , cost to get in etc covered the rental of the place plus paying for the marshalls and track staff etc .

The TTOC had to pay for the track time regardless of weather all sessions were sold or not

The TTOC is a non profit making club , any profits made after costs are taken out are given to charity


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Al White said:


> Hmm...there didn't seem to be many cars at the event (compared to other car shows I've attended / been part of).......and hardly any traders at all.
> 
> If it wasn't for the track time I would have to say this event was a rip off  . Sorry if you all think differently but based on experience elsewhere it's what I think.
> 
> ...


I think you are on the wrong forum or driving the wrong marque.

TT's are AUDI's: NOT Skoda's!

Personally I think the membership is far fee is too cheap and the entrance fee to our main event too little. With a greater income the club has the potential and the willingness to do so much much more.

*We need to think AUDI!*

Do the MX5 lot hire GP tracks!? And I underestand that several traders pulled out at the last minute, possible put off by the weather.

Mark, Steve and the rest of the crew have done a great job producing the best event ever for the TTOC. Onwards and upwards....*

Many many thanks to all of you for dedicating your valuable time and your efforts in producing a brilliantly successful EvenTT07!!*

Dave


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Juber said:


> Must agree, Â£15 - Â£20 for parking your car was a tad too much, and it got us jack crap. WOW we saw a car on a track....
> 
> Only 4 stalls, i wasnt impressed, was expecting more...... TT shop took Â£300 of my money lol.
> 
> Good day out though.


What a contradiction!!


----------



## surftt (Oct 5, 2006)

A a newbie I had a great time. My wife and I were not too keen on the 4:30am start (having been out the night before) but meeting lots of people, seeing some beautiful cars and the mass cruise up the M1 was worth it! I'm looking forward to seeing some photos.
It was also good to put faces to names/forum signatures.
Going on the track was initially nerve racking, expecting everyone to be lunatics but I was pleasantly suprised by everybody's politeness. I learned a lot about my car and how crap I am at driving! (the bend at the top of the hill got me every time  ) I might even get some lessons.
The Concours was amazing, fantastic effort by them, although we missed the result. The 4:30 start had its effect and we had to depart before I fell asleep.
Thanks TTOC.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

I believe the club was let down at the last minute by some traders scared of the 'floods'. So, whilst I agree that more traders would have been better, I dont think the club can be criticised for it.

I dont think the location was as good as last year's HMC location which is excellent, however, that doesnt have a useable track. Ideally a location like HMC with Donningtons track would be great but in the end, if it isnt available, Mark and the rest of TTOC cant magic it up!

Frankly I get this forum for free. I spend a few quid a year on an annual meet and club membership, whoopido, the overall package of forum plus club (regardless of who owns what) is a bargain and has added to my ownership experience no end.

I thought today was fine for Â£15. I drove the Audi Experience cars which was great, met up with old friends and met some new ones and had a few laughs. I even got 2 free somosas from Was!

I could have visited the museum, I could have done the track thing had I the inclination and time and I could have gone on the track for the big procession at the end.

If I was to provide feedback I would say that it was too spread out, at HMC last year there was a much cosier feel to it as the traders were in a circle so everyone congregated around that area.

Also, Mark, you are addicted to PA systems m8 and you nearly gave me a f*cking cardiac as I was leaving and walking right past the damn speakers.

I mean, Â£15 for crying out loud, ive lost more down the back of the couch in a week.


----------



## Major Problem (Jan 9, 2007)

I'd gladly pay my Â£15 (x2) all over again just to repeat being a part of the cruise up. 
Maybe this year's turnout will help the organisers to convince more traders and support items to come along next year, but I don't feel 'ripped off' by TTOC at all.


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Al White said:


> Hmm...there didn't seem to be many cars at the event (compared to other car shows I've attended / been part of).......and hardly any traders at all.
> 
> If it wasn't for the track time I would have to say this event was a rip off  . Sorry if you all think differently but based on experience elsewhere it's what I think.
> 
> ...


It is disappointing that you feel this way about the event. Who do you think is making money?

I could get precious about the countless hours I have put in and other committee members have free of charge into organising this but I won't.

What is important for us is to learn the lessons that need learning and move on for next years event.

This event has cost a 5 figure sum to stage and I am afraid that the only way it is funded is through entrance tickets and memberships. Audi support us to a massive extent in providing attractions and freebies but not financially.

We were severely let down by traders this year and I would like to thank the ones that did turn out for us. Unfortunately we are at the mercy of traders and we have no hold over them if they pull out. To put it into context aswell we do not charge traders to attend so the cost is something that should not be putting them off.

This year we had more cars than ever before and the reason that we may not have as many as MX5 meets is that the TT is a little more expensive and certainly more exclusive.

Anybody that feels passionately that we could do things better is welcome to join us in arranging next years event and have input to the planning which starts next week!

Just another point that may be worth you considering. If you actually joined the club/booked in advance it is only Â£15.

Steve (Very tired)


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

I have to say that I didn't expect this event to be as good as it was.

It was well organized, got to meet a bunch of people, share a lot of information, see some nice cars (including my next pride and joy ) and the track time was great. I paid Â£225 for my last track day at Bedford, so the Â£125 + Â£15 that I paid for today was a lot cheaper.

I would also like to say a big thanks for the other guys out in the track! Nice bunch of people taking it as it should be and not trying to prove anything to anybody. The sessions went well with little interruptions and I certainly enjoyed myself.

Thanks for the TTOC guys for putting such a massive effort in making this happen.


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

Really great day and big thankyou to the TTOC and all that have made this day happen, i didnt realise how far your contacts went that you can actually sort out the weather! :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Not just a great day but a great weekend cheers guys for all your hard work it gets better every year


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

I had a great day guys! How can you knock a whole day out for Â£15!? Where does Â£15 get you when you put it in your petrol tank!?! I know what i'd rather spend it on!

Lots of facilities/activities there (wont echo others) I do admit that some of the trade stands could have made more of their opportunity. Also the positioning could have been a little better too...

Imo the day was what you wanted to make of it...


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Juber said:


> Only 4 stalls, i wasnt impressed, .


I saw, us
Vagcheck
TT Shop
APS
Excel Dents
Chipsaway
Wicked Wheels
5uperships
Audittspares

Its a shame that the garages were not used more effectively for all the traders to keep them together but I thought it was a good turnout.

It was busy most of the afternoon for me, so busy I let Liegh from Audittspares take my car out for the photo shoot! 
 
(thanks for bringing it back in 1 piece.)


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I think some had cancelled because of the perceived threat of the weather :? . Perhaps the exhibitors would have been more visible if they were grouped together more obviously. At Gaydon they stood out as a large encampment but at Donington they tended to blend into the existing buildings and individuals who had grabbed a garage for the track. I didn't get much time to look at the stalls - events for me were dominated by the track events. Excellent weekend though and I somehow knew the rain would not be a problem :wink:


----------



## trevor (May 6, 2002)

Great day out, thanks to all the organisers , name tags would have been a good idea but never mind I realy enjoyed the day


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Leg said:


> I believe the club was let down at the last minute by some traders scared of the 'floods'. So, whilst I agree that more traders would have been better, I dont think the club can be criticised for it.
> 
> I dont think the location was as good as last year's HMC location which is excellent, however, that doesnt have a useable track. Ideally a location like HMC with Donningtons track would be great but in the end, if it isnt available, Mark and the rest of TTOC cant magic it up!
> 
> ...


  Exactly and I dont even have a TT any more  .

It was a bit too spread out but over all, the content and venue were fine. I found that people did not understand what the ADE was about. Some thought it was just a demonstration by Audi and didn't realise they could drive the cars themselves. Others thought it would be expensive and seemed very suprised when I told them it was free.

A great event, well done TTOC.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Another excellent EvenTT guys and gals 

Well done to all the people involved in the organisation - a cracking day out.

The cruise up there was fantastic - thanks to everyone who turned up for it and and made it the biggest cruise I've ever seen...of any marque  
I counted around 50 cars (Although I was so shattered that could be way out :roll: :lol: ) The guys from the Audi Channel were amazed at how many were there and, when I spoke to them later in the day, were really impressed at how well behaved everyone was. Pat on the back for everyone methinks 

Also massive thanks to Ian - HighTT - for imparting his extensive knowledge of Donington as my passenger on the track - absolutely invaluable. Really grateful to you for that Ian...and for taking me out in the Alpha - superb fun :twisted:


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

IMO Donington is an ideal loaction in the heart of the country. I travelled over 100 miles to get there with no problem what so ever. We can all criticise in retrospect but people gave their time for FREE ( a big thank you to all who organised and helped out on the day).

I know Donington cost around Â£9k to hire for the day. The club needs to get that back and its a huge gamble given the weather forecast. Â£15 well spent IMO but then you cant please all of the people all of the time. I am sure the committee has learned much from this years meet and will make some changes for the next one.

Shame they couldnt build the new Wembley in the midlands central to the majority of people far and wide but thats off topic. :roll:

Thanks again guys and I hope you hold it at Donington again next year. I was well pleased.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I can only echo the bI*G*
*THANK YOU*
to Mark and the Comittee for organizing another fantastic event.

It is hard work and it was done as excellently as always.

Thanks all for a great weekend and I am looking forward to next year already


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

A3DFU said:


> I can only echo the bI*G*
> *THANK YOU*
> to Mark and the Comittee for organizing another fantastic event.
> 
> ...


That says it ALL      ......

...... except next year I must also make a point of being too busy to be John-H's passenger ....... do you want to book me now NaughTTy  :wink:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

HighTT said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > I can only echo the bI*G*
> ...


What do you mean? :lol:


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

To all the committee and others who had a hand in organising and running EvenTT07:
Thanks for a great day out.
My first TTOC event; collected my membership pack; saw lots of TTs; met some people; did my first track session (regret I only did one, will be back for more); made a hash of the autotest (twice); and won a shirt in the raffle.
And the forecast monsoons failed to turn up.
Surprised to see so many pics already. Looking forward to seeing the video.
Once again thanks to all involved for the time and effort you put into achieving a successful event.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I'm still thinking about it now and grinning  . I still can't get over how big and how good the event is. I was bowled over last year and this year too. Different emphasis at each event but both were unmissable and events I will never forget. I'm only sorry I missed previous ones. I can't wait for next year. Fabulous!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John-H said:


> I was bowled over last year and this year too. I'm only sorry I missed previous ones.


I have been to 7 anual meets in this country (and two in France) and I can't decide which one was the best. They were all special events and I'm glad I could be at each of them 



John-H said:


> I still can't get over how big and how good the event is.


And a good editor would make sure that everyone knows about this of course :wink: :-*


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

VicTT said:


> And the forecast monsoons failed to turn up.


We found them 10 minutes from home :?


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

This was my first TT event. I can honestly say that it was a brilliantt day out. The organised convoy (I joined at Chievley) was excellent. In fact, this provided the best opportunity for meeting people, so perhaps my only *slight criticsm* of the main event was the difficulty in knowing who's who as the event was very spread out. The use of pseudo names on the forum doesn't help :?

My car is only 6 weeks old, so the newbie track session was a fantastic idea for people like me who wanted the chance of a thrill without a spill. My son came as my passenger - what a great experience to share.

I also tried the Audi Driving Experience (I thought I did okay - 'till it was pointed out that I missed a cone - 5 secs penalty -   )

I also got a freshly kerbed wheel repaired to perfection by wicked wheels for a discounted price of Â£50, which made my day! Normal price is Â£80, so a Â£30 saving meant I was truly Â£15 up on the day.  

All in all, a great day out. So, to all the organisers - I offer my sincere gratitude - THANK YOU.


----------



## AwesomeSarah (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi
Can I say I had a ball
Myself and Mark went down not knowing what to expect and it was great 
I was kept busy from start to finnish walking , talking and meeting some guys I knew and didn`t know , but I do now
I will be there again next year
Well done to the organisers and all the people that had a hand in it
The weather was not that bad either 
Cracking day out
Sarah


----------



## fsm (Dec 17, 2003)

I concur that the biggest problem was not knowing who's who. The only person I recognised was TTej, and then I wasn't 100% it was him 

An idea for future meets, maybe...

How about a miniature race track for r/c cars (TTs ?) for the kids (and the BIG kids). We don't have kids ourselves so we're not really fussed, but thought it may be a good idea to keep the little ones entertained.

I was really looking forward to speccing up mods but am still waiting for the go-ahead from audi as to whether it will invalidate our lease / hire agreement.

I was also disappointed in not being able to have a go on the track, due to lack of helmets. Maybe next time though.

Me and the better half are thinking about the ACE cafe meet so hopefully we'll see some familiar faces there.

Oh and it was nice to be the only white Mk2 TT there.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Did you not see mine? I would have love to have a picture taken side by side!


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

AwesomeSarah said:


> Hi
> Can I say I had a ball
> 
> YES AND I WANT IT BACK :evil:
> ...


SNAP

Good to meet ya again Sarah and you to Mark. in fact Mark has my up most admiration for taking you on Sarah..... what a man


----------



## proteu5 (Apr 24, 2006)

What a great day out. From the Cruise on the way up to the event itself. Well done the organisers! See you next year


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > I was bowled over last year and this year too. I'm only sorry I missed previous ones.


I have been to 7 anual meets in this country (and two in France) and I can't decide which one was the best.

Dani you show off :lol:


----------



## AwesomeSarah (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi Les
As always , it was a pleasure  hope you got home ok? and dont fprget , next time your up , its your round 
Sarah


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

AwesomeSarah said:


> Hi Les
> As always , it was a pleasure  hope you got home ok? and dont fprget , next time your up , its your round
> Sarah


Get your net handy to catch the moths :wink:


----------



## fsm (Dec 17, 2003)

Wak said:


> Did you not see mine? I would have love to have a picture taken side by side!


Yeah I did, but I was parked in the "peasant's car park"... you were on the track. I didn't dare venture over that side


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

John-H said:


> AwesomeSarah said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Les
> ...


At least I can catch them unlike some who are so slow they wouldnt catch a slug which reminds me of how you were driving on the track narrrrrr :-*


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

AwesomeSarah said:


> Hi Les
> As always , it was a pleasure  hope you got home ok? and dont fprget , next time your up , its your round
> Sarah


Of course it was a paleasure for you sarah ..aint it always  
Went back with 4 other cars heading for the NW apart from a few heavy (very) showers no probs getting back at all.  Rounds what rounds??? its you who owes me and the customer is ALWAYS right


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

les said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > AwesomeSarah said:
> ...


I don't recall seeing you on the track Les. Scaredeycat [smiley=whip.gif] :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

les said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > John-H said:
> ...


Me - a show off 

I am soooo shy and reserved, me. I hardly spoke a word all day long


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

It sounds like 99% of you really enjoyed the day and makes me even more pissed off that I didn't make it - and it wasn't because of the rain but rather something else which I can't (won't) discuss on the forum. I was thinking about it all day long wondering what was happening and couldn't wait to see the pics posted up.

It looked a cracking event with loads of TT's turning up - the cruise up must have been fantastic.

Glad you all (most) had a great day.

Graham


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Sorry you couldn't make it Graham  - it would have been nice to see you


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Well I had a great time as always... and the Â£15 was easily worth it as it included entrance to the Donington collection and the chauffeur-driven ride in the A8 to the entrance... (living room on wheels that A8 ).

And the track was brilliant - wish I'd gone for the full 5 sessions...

Well done to all!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

A3DFU said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


I can remember several words thanks very much btw :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > les said:
> ...


You're most welcome :-*


----------

